# [GENTOO] Demande d'informations

## thomas765

Bonjour,

Nous travaillons actuellement sur un projet qui consiste à comparer les différentes distributions sur différents points. http://www.linux-pas-a-pas.org/comparer-distributions

Actuellement, nous sommes en train d'entrer dans notre base de données les informations liées à ces distributions (et notamment Gentoo). Nous rencontrons cependant une difficulté dans la recherche de certaines informations, c'est pourquoi je me permets de vous soumettre une liste de questions:

Fréquence des sorties:

Configuration minimale:

Durée du support (mises à jour):

Etats des sources:

Paquetages non-free installés par défaut: (oui/non)

Codecs multimedia installés par défaut: (oui/non)

Documentation téléchargeable: (lien si oui)

Nombre de paquets disponibles:

Sécurité

Mises à jour automatiques : (oui/non)

Fréquences des mises à jour :

Respect des standards

Respect LSB : (oui/non)

Respect FHS : (oui/non)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

P.S: Cette interface de modifications concernant Gentoo peut être accessible pour les contributeurs ou développeurs de cette distribution, pour cela nous pouvons vous envoyer des identifiants. Si cela vous intéresse n'hésitez pas à nous le faire savoir  :Wink: Last edited by thomas765 on Mon Nov 02, 2009 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

iop,

faudrait se renseigner sur gentoo avant, qui est une distribution source ou meta distribution, en gros ça a rien a voir avec debian, ubuntu, fedora, suse et compagnie...

une gentoo tu l'installe une fois et tu la garde toute ta vie  :Smile: 

et tu compile tout ce que tu veux installer...

c'est trop long à expliquer et je suis pas motivé là, je vais laisser la place aux autres juste en précisant que tes questions/critères ont peu d'intérêt pour gentoo...

et le meilleur moyen pour commencer un comparatif de toutes les distribs linux est de les installer et de les utiliser  :Smile: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et pour ma part je dirais qu'il faut déjà modifier les informations disponibles sur le site, comme la date de la première sortie, où c'est écrit: 31/03/2002 alors que Gentoo vient de fêter ses 10ans d'existence début octobre....(2009 -10 != 2002 chez moi...)

De même pour le système de fichiers par défaut, c'est écrit "ext2", j'aimerais bien savoir où ces infos ont été prises... le système de fichiers par défaut, c'est celui que tu veux.

Ah oui, et je ne savais pas que GENtoo était basée sur GRENtoo   :Wink:   (bon là simple faute d'orthographe ok...)

Installation multi-langue: non --> ah bon ?? 

Installation français: non --> pourtant ma gentoo est en français depuis le début...

Bref, je pense que le mieux pour toi thomas765 c'est d'installer et d'utiliser Gentoo  :Wink: 

Ah oui et ce n'est pas très objectif (en même temps, comment l'être sur ce critère ?) je vois par exemple la note pour la prise en main de 3,5/10... ça ça dépend vraiment pour qui.

----------

## geekounet

Salut et buienvenue. Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et la réponse à tes questions se trouvent dans la doc, pour celles qui ont un sens pour une méta-distribution, comme le dit NEOxAKIRA.

----------

## xaviermiller

Le message est limite SPAM, non ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

En outre de ce qu'on répondu mes collègues :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fréquence des sorties: C'est un fonctionnement en rolling release, comme Arch. Une Gentoo installée y a deux ans est strictement identique à une installée il y a deux jours... si la première est maintenue à jour bien sûr.
> 
> Configuration minimale: Je ne sais pas. Etant très flexible, elle peut être adaptée à tout type de configuration. Néanmoins, soyons réalistes... c'est une distribution source et la durée des compilation dépend directement de la puissance du PC.
> ...

 

Je laisse mes camarades corriger / compléter.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

"Mises à jour automatiques" c'est si on veut, non ?

via cron  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je vois que certaines infos ont été changées. Sinon Pays: USA  mais Debian par ex c'est "International". Quel est la définition du critère "Pays" du coup? si c'est pour le créateur alors Debian est Allemande... 

"Reconnaissance du matériel"  "bonne"? c'est complètement subjectif. Et ridicule puisque sous gentoo tu configures ton noyau en prenant les sources qui te conviennent donc au final tu te retrouves avec un noyau que tu peux avoir sous debian ou autre.

"Etats des sourcs" sur debian c'est "logiciel libre". drôle "d'état", fin passons. dans ce cas pour Gentoo ça serait "Logiciel libre" aussi.

Stabilité 9/10 là où debian est à 9.5/10... idem: totalement subjectif et même pire: pas pertinent. Pour une meta-dstribution source on peux pas parler de stabilité aussi simplement que pour une distrib binaire. (une distro binaire: installés partout, on a les même paquets identiques partout. avec Gentoo ça casse cette dynamique). Trop de paramètres à prendre en compte.

"Gestion de paquets en ligne de commande" "portage"... bah non, portage c'est l'ensemble (arbre + tools). à la rigueur mieux vaudrait dire emerge, paludis ...

"Gestion graphique de paquets" oui il y en a: porthole. kuroo, un autre du genre, est malheureusement plus maintenu.

Bravo les critère ultra subjectif... "prise en main", "Facilité d'installation" ... quelle est leur définition? 

"Documentation téléchargeable" "non". Ah bon? et la doc "all in one page"... ça se sauvegarde très bien le format html. (Bon ok c'est peut être un peu chiant)

"Communauté francophone" "petite" ... humpf. Mais qui a tout d'une grande  :Laughing: 

"Sites Web relatifs" il n'y a même pas gentoo.org faut le faire!    :Shocked: 

"standard LSB" ce standard est une bouze... d'ailleurs debian ne le suit pas puisque la LSB prend les RPM comme base de paquet. (enfin aux dernières nouvelle, je sais pas si ça a changé)

"standard FSB" je dirais oui. (après c'est le FSB qui est un peu en retard sur les évolutions de linux et des applis attenantes)

"Les plus" Les USE flags permettent de customiser le moindre support/paquet afin d'avoir une installation qui reflète son utilisateur et sa machine. (en gros)

"les moins" pour avoir les plus il faut tout compiler (à quelque détails près), eh oui gentoo est une distribution sources... on ne pourrait décemment pas avoir un système comme les USE flags sans compilation des paquets.

----------

## Ey

Contrôle d'accès => Au choix. Si l'on se base sur la version hardened du noyau, c'est SELinux + GRSecurity. Sinon y a aussi la possibilité d'utiliser la toolchain hardened avec PaX activé. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/index.xml

Sur la compliance FHS, il y a une volonté de l'etre, et les tickets a ce sujet sont traités.

Sur la compliance LSB, je ne sais pas mais gentoo n'est pas sur cette page : http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/lsb/distro-component-matrix. Il y a aussi des tickets wont-fix sur LSB qui touchent au format des fichiers d'init gentoo (riches mais effectivement non-portables).

EDIT : Merci de conformer ton topic aux regles de ce forum comme demandé par geekounet

EDIT2 (vu que personne n'a posté après moi...) :

Pour t'éviter de devoir parcourir trop en détail le manuel gentoo, lorsque nous parlons de la puissance des USE flags, il faut comprendre que le niveau de customization des applications est très poussé dans gentoo et tu peux la plus part du temps activer ou désactiver tous les composants optionels prévus par les développeurs voir des patchs qui ne proviennent pas de l'application elle même. La ou les distributions binaires dans beaucoup de cas sont obligées de faire un choix entre activer toutes les options et avoir un package avec énormément de dépendances ou les désactiver et avoir une application moins riche.

----------

